# Procharger problem vacuum manifold



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello i actually got a very strange problem with my procharger. If the vacuum line that runs from the vacuum manifold to the surge valve is connected then my car doesn´t build up any boost at all. The line is 3/16 and wired straight to the surge valve. However if i disconnect it then the car build up boost as it should, however it is impossible to get a great tune since the engine is sucking air from the pipe on the vacuum manifold. 

Could someone tell me how it works?

Does the engine always suck air or will it try to press air from it during boost?

cause i am wondering if the line attached need a reverse thing that doesnt allow the air to be pressed through the vacuum line (if it works like that?)
Really bad instructions from procharger regarding that topic.

thanks Per


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll have vacuum at low speeds and be under pressure during boost conditions.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*thanks Rukee*

Then i guess i will have to add a little metal thing which doesnt allow the air to get through to the surge valve during boost, cause that keeps it open right?

this really has bogged me down and the only explination i could come to was that it is as you says Rukee.

The manual really sucks in some parts and i had to blow the dipstick aswell before understanding that the crankcase ventilation is completely wrong in the manual


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Richtenb said:


> Hello i actually got a very strange problem with my procharger. If the vacuum line that runs from the vacuum manifold to the surge valve is connected then my car doesn´t build up any boost at all. The line is 3/16 and wired straight to the surge valve. However if i disconnect it then the car build up boost as it should, however it is impossible to get a great tune since the engine is sucking air from the pipe on the vacuum manifold.
> 
> Could someone tell me how it works?
> 
> ...


I'm not famular with Procharger systems, but it sounds like your bypass/BOV/surge valve maybe busted, or not connected to the right component. I beleave the bypass opens under light load and sudden off throttle conditions when manfold vac is high. When the manifold vac is low, little to no vac is present in the manifold, spring pressure in the valve will close it allowing all the air into the engine and not bypass it. Manifold vac has to overcome the spring pressure in order to open the valve. I thought the surge valve connects into a manifold first with some type of check valve to prevent reverse flow?


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*thanks*

yes exactly what i think to. I gotta check if the spring is working as it should. THe ls1 guys told me it should be shut by default and opened by vacuum. i am not sure if it is shut by default.

but the function is ok when i press air it closes and opens when i draw in air through the line. 

i will take the car to a dynoshop and see if the boost is 7 psi aswell with the vacuum line connected


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Tech line*

Did you contact Pro charger tech center? You think they would be helpin you out, those guys rave about their customer care


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hi*

I do not know what rave means, Is it good or bad?
However i havn´t called them regarding this issue casue they would only adress it as a tuning issue or MAF issue. They have however helped me out some with the errors in the manual causing crankcase issues and blown dipstick

I will just stick to the IAT sensor tune for now... We do not have a lot of tuners around so i guess i will be buying a hptuners myself and try to solve it out eventually. The car runs great right now and aint throwing any other error codes besides that the MAF isn´t working proberly.


----------

